# Scarlett Johansson on Bush and Sex



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> SCARLETT JOHANSSON has slammed US PRESIDENT GEORGE W BUSH for his staunch conservative views on sex, criticising the Republican for being too unrealistic in his opinions on the topic. The LOST IN TRANSLATION star last month (10OCT06) boasted about being so "socially aware" she gets tested for HIV twice a year. A staunch Christian, Bush is vehemently anti-abortion and is seeking to have the operation made illegal in all US states. During his time as Governor of Texas, Bush overhauled the state's sex education system and high school students were taught abstinence was the only way to protect themselves from sexually transmitted diseases (STD). Johansson says, "We are supposed to be liberated in America but if our President had his way, we wouldn't be educated about sex at all. "Every woman would have six children and we wouldn't be able to have abortions."


I just want to say I would proudly knock up Scarlett six times for the good of the country. :idea:


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Who cares! She is so HOT!!!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

"Socially aware" = need for HIV testing? So it's socially transmitted now, not sexually? Proof the spread of AIDS is due underfunding!

Btw, who is this person?


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

The vargaries of show business success and fame are interesting. Five years ago, Scarlett and Thora Birch were co-stars in _Ghost World_, an interesting indie film by Terry Zwigoff. In that movie Ms. Birch totally overshadowed Ms. Johansson, both as actress and sexpot. Thora had also had a prominent role in _American Beauty_, which, whatever its dubious merit, was a smash hit and Oscar winner. Now, five short years later, Scarlett is "The Sexiest Woman in the World" and the hottest "property" in Hollywood, while Thora Birch has dropped off the radar completely. It's a strange business.


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

*What are her views on Iraq?*



Artisan Fan said:


> I just want to say I would proudly knock up Scarlett six times for the good of the country. :idea:


We might as well hear her views on Iraq! I'm sure she's an expert in that area too.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> We might as well hear her views on Iraq!


Just as long as I don't have to "pull out."


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> Just as long as I don't have to "pull out."


Otherwise I concur with the recent panel recommendation of either "going big or going home".


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

:icon_smile_big:



> Otherwise I concur with the recent panel recommendation of either "going big or going home".


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> Just as long as I don't have to "pull out."


So are you saying that "carpet bombing" would be in order? The Sunni "triangle"? I suppose she would be "open" to an insurgency as it would seem "penetrating" her perimeter is a common happening due to all the HIV testing.

Okay, got it all out of my system.

No wait...one more...what's her "exit" plan?


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

Ms. Scarlett, I don't know nothin' 'bout birthin' no babies!


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

She isn't very articulate, but then again, neither is the vast majority of the Interchange gang. But, unlike that vast majority, she is, at least, correct. And attractive.

Funnily enough, many of those who are using juvenile sexual innuendo instead of responding to the substance of her comments are some of the same chicken littles who cry '_ad hom_!' on a regular basis.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

Fogey said:


> She isn't very articulate, but then again, neither is the vast majority of the Interchange gang. But, unlike that vast majority, she is, at least, correct. And attractive.
> 
> Funnily enough, many of those who are using juvenile sexual innuendo instead of responding to the substance of her comments are some of the same chicken littles who cry '_ad hom_!' on a regular basis.


Well, I don't think conservatives get laid a lot.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Hence the bombs and proclivities to descend into spider holes.



crs said:


> Well, I don't think conservatives get laid a lot.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

crs said:


> Well, I don't think conservatives get laid a lot.


That would also explain their jealousy of Senator Ted Kennedy!


----------



## Jimmy G (Mar 23, 2006)

Vain, shallow, frequently coked out, people who collect 7-figure checks for pretending to be someone they are not. I can't wait for their .02c on all pressing issues @ hand https://imageshack.us.
BTW, if she is a sex bomb - then this guy is fit to run for president https://imageshack.us.

https://imageshack.us


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Jimmy G said:


> Vain, shallow, frequently coked out, people who collect 7-figure checks for pretending to be someone they are not. I can't wait for their .02c on all pressing issues @ hand https://imageshack.us.
> BTW, if she is a sex bomb - then this guy is fit to run for president https://imageshack.us.


Is that Super Mario, of Mario Brothers fame?


----------



## jeansguy (Jul 29, 2003)

Fogey said:


> Is that Super Mario, of Mario Brothers fame?


Not quite, but he's probably jumped into enough 'caves' and fought enough crabs to qualify for the next installment. lol.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> I suppose she would be "open" to an insurgency as it would seem "penetrating" her perimeter is a common happening due to all the HIV testing.


ROFLMAO.



> Funnily enough, many of those who are using juvenile sexual innuendo instead of responding to the substance of her comments are some of the same chicken littles who cry '_ad hom_!' on a regular basis.


Relax Fogey. We did not start this thread for serious discussion...I thought that would have been obvious.


----------



## hopkins_student (Jun 25, 2004)

Artisan Fan said:


> ROFLMAO.
> 
> Relax Fogey. We did not start this thread for serious discussion...I thought that would have been obvious.


For God's sake man, would you try to be more articulate!


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

If anyone wants to delve further into the "substance" of Ms. Johansson please take a look at this


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm confused was Scarlett talking about Iraq or Her Rack?


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> I'm confused was Scarlett talking about Iraq or Her Rack?


LMAO!!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Fogey said:


> She isn't very articulate, but then again, neither is the vast majority of the Interchange gang. But, unlike that vast majority, she is, at least, correct. And attractive.


Ah JLP, making friends and influencing people. And with complete and unknowing irony, he _ad homs_ just before he berates others for pointing out _ad homs_.



Fogey said:


> Funnily enough, many of those who are using juvenile sexual innuendo instead of responding to the substance of her comments...


HIV testing for social awareness? I am supposed to respond to this intelligently how? Last time I checked, HIV was still transmitted through body fluids not text messaging. Then again, I am sure I lack the insight into public health that JLP has.

If my "juvenile" comments offended anyone other than JLP and the Lefty Lovefest Loons, I apologize, but I thought this thread was a total fluff thread after reading the Socratic ramblings of the young lady.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

crs said:


> Well, I don't think conservatives get laid a lot.


Glad I am not conservative then!

(So what's your exuse then crs?) Heh, just kidding.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Fogey said:


> She isn't very articulate, but then again, neither is the vast majority of the Interchange gang. But, unlike that vast majority, she is, at least, correct. And attractive.
> 
> Funnily enough, many of those who are using juvenile sexual innuendo instead of responding to the substance of her comments are some of the same chicken littles who cry '_ad hom_!' on a regular basis.


Please, you're the biggest pseudointellectual I have ever 'met.' Your grandiose ideation is at least congruent with your pathology.

Not to threadjack but what exactly is your purpose on this forum JLP? If you feel everyone is obviously so far beneath you, why do you waste your time on us? You obviously have no interest in clothing made from anything but cornhusks (organic of course) and rarely contribute intelligently to any other forum. Why not take your delusions elsewhere?

MrR


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

MrRogers said:


> Please, you're the biggest pseudointellectual I have ever 'met.' Your grandiose ideation is at least congruent with your pathology.
> 
> Not to threadjack but what exactly is your purpose on this forum JLP? If you feel everyone is obviously so far beneath you, why do you waste your time on us? You obviously have no interest in clothing made from anything but cornhusks (organic of course) and rarely contribute intelligently to any other forum. Why not take your delusions elsewhere?
> 
> MrR


 
Amen.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

Fogey said:


> But, unlike that vast majority, she is, at least, correct.


You are pro-abortion? Vegan, but no problem at all with aborting children? Sorry, I'm just a bit... surprised.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

pt4u67 said:


> If anyone wants to delve further into the "substance" of Ms. Johansson please take a look at this


Oh dear. This sounds like a lost chapter of "Glamorama".

Do we have a bucket handy?


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Albert said:


> You are pro-abortion? Vegan, but no problem at all with aborting children? Sorry, I'm just a bit... surprised.


I very much doubt that Fogey is pro-abortion. I don't know anyone who is in favor of abortion rights who is, or who takes the decision lightly. For that matter, it's not children who are aborted, it's fetuses.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> I very much doubt that Fogey is pro-abortion. I don't know anyone who is in favor of abortion rights who is, or who takes the decision lightly. For that matter, it's not children who are aborted, it's fetuses.


Under this logic then, no one is "anti-abortion" either, merely against the right to have an abortion. Also, as to fetus vs. child, that is not the question JLP needs to ask. As he put forward in another thread, the question is, "can they suffer?" While I favour the right to have an abortion, there is little doubt that a fetus will react to painful stimuli, ergo, to be consistent, JLP must be anti-abortion, ooops....against the right to have an abortion. QED.

Regards


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> I very much doubt that Fogey is pro-abortion. I don't know anyone who is in favor of abortion rights who is, or who takes the decision lightly. For that matter, it's not children who are aborted, it's fetuses.


Sorry, I have to take a stand. It _is_ children, by any matter.

And there are indeed people who do not only take the decision lightly, but who create some profit out of it.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Albert said:


> Sorry, I have to take a stand. It _is_ children, by any matter.
> 
> And there are indeed people who do not only take the decision lightly, but who create some profit out of it.


I won't bother arguing about whether it's children we're talking about, since I will clearly never convince you. It is of interest to most people, though, that a majority (about 55%) of abortions in the United States are performed in the first eight weeks of gestation. At that stage the embryo is about half an inch long, the lungs and limbs have not developed, and the digits have begun to develop but may still be webbed. About another 30% are performed between eight and twelve weeks of gestation. At the end of that period the fetus is 3-4" long and weighs a little more than an ounce. Naturally, an embryo or twelve-week fetus could not survive independently of the uterine environment.

My central dispute with your comment, though, is your claim that people take this decision lightly. If you think this is a valid claim you should be able to present evidence to support it.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

jackmccullough said:


> I very much doubt that Fogey is pro-abortion. I don't know anyone who is in favor of abortion rights who is, or who takes the decision lightly. For that matter, it's not children who are aborted, it's fetuses.


You're right as always, Jack. I'm not pro-abortion - I wish everyone would take responsibility to practise safe sex to avoid unwanted pregnancies. Free availability of the so-called 'day after' pill, along with the RC church permitting contraception, would jointly go a long way to avoid almost all abortion situations, I would think.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

MrRogers said:


> Please, you're the biggest pseudointellectual I have ever 'met.' Your grandiose ideation is at least congruent with your pathology.
> 
> Not to threadjack but what exactly is your purpose on this forum JLP? If you feel everyone is obviously so far beneath you, why do you waste your time on us? You obviously have no interest in clothing made from anything but cornhusks (organic of course) and rarely contribute intelligently to any other forum. Why not take your delusions elsewhere?
> 
> MrR


No, tell us what you really think, ha!

Please cite the posts where I proposed that 1) everyone is far beneath me (whatever that means), and 2) I wear clothing made of organic cornhusks.

With your world-renowned intelligence and honesty, I'm sure you'll have no problem doing so!

PS, Fenway - why be the sidekick to an angry and insecure misanthrope? Think for yourself, so we can judge your comments on their own merits. Or lack thereof!


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Fogey,

Why stop at free contraception? Why not free housing and healthcare as well? Perhaps free food and a three weeks vacation on the Black Sea every year too? I bet YOU have seen the future and it works.

And I have to hand it to you - only a partisan hack like yourself could come up with the twisted logic that Humanae Vitae causes abortions.

Down with abortion AND the death penalty I say.

Karl


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Karl89 said:


> Fogey,
> 
> Why stop at free contraception? Why not free housing and healthcare as well? Perhaps free food and a three weeks vacation on the Black Sea every year too? I bet YOU have seen the future and it works.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't, of course, stop at free contraception. Free housing, healthcare, and food, when appropriate to those in need, are also splendid ideas. But it's too late to give you credit for them...civilised societies caught on to this many decades ago.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Fogey,

Like the great Soviet Union or perhaps the PRC? I think housing and healtcare are free in North Korea as well, the food part is a bit more troublesome.

Karl


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Karl89 said:


> Fogey,
> 
> Like the great Soviet Union or perhaps the PRC? I think housing and healtcare are free in North Korea as well, the food part is a bit more troublesome.
> 
> Karl


The dead man in your avatar wasn't a communist, and yet didn't seem to be calling for the end of welfare and public housing when he was governor of California.

Granted, he changed his tune a little once the snake-handlers joined his presidential campaign.


----------



## Jimmy G (Mar 23, 2006)

Chaps, I thought this thread was about https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

This puts her quotes in perspective.... In fact, what did she say again?
Vote for Buchanan?



Jimmy G said:


> Chaps, I thought this thread was about https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

That's what the fuss is about? I'll pass gents, please get back to me when:

*Hmmm, link does not want to work anymore, it was a striking picture of Ziyi Zhang.*

has something to say about sex or what have you.

Regards


----------



## Jimmy G (Mar 23, 2006)

" That's what the fuss is about? I'll pass gents "

Can't hear ya https://imageshack.us.

https://imageshack.us


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> It is of interest to most people, though, that a majority (about 55%) of abortions in the United States are performed in the first eight weeks of gestation. (...) About another 30% are performed between eight and twelve weeks of gestation. At the end of that period the fetus is 3-4" long and weighs a little more than an ounce.


Granted, but that leaves c. 15% past that time window. How many abortions are there in the United States? If you assume 1.2 MM abortions in the U.S. (that's the 1996 figure, not able to quickly find more recent numbers), that's 180,000 abortions past the 12th week. Which I think is rather disgusting.



jackmccullough said:


> My central dispute with your comment, though, is your claim that people take this decision lightly. If you think this is a valid claim you should be able to present evidence to support it.


I have "personal" evidence from Western Europe. Although I prefer slightly older women, my current girlfriend is 22, and one of my former girlfriends was 21 at that time. Out of their female acquaintances, a sizeable number has conducted abortions. They are all normal, hedonistic middle class and did not seem to have ANY remorse or second thoughts about that. It's essentially like going to the dentist.

Moreover, the ex-girlfriend (in this case hedonistic upper middle-class) of one of my best friends must have done multiple abortions before they met. Although she was nice at the first glance, I now could even consider her perfectly able of killing not only an embryo but a newborn baby as well.

I just think it's disgusting and disgraceful to support the hedonism of people like that by legislation. My two pence.



Karl89 said:


> Fogey,
> 
> Why stop at free contraception? Why not free housing and healthcare as well? Perhaps free food and a three weeks vacation on the Black Sea every year too? I bet YOU have seen the future and it works.


We had a guy in Germany who tried that as well...



Jimmy G said:


> Chaps, I thought this thread was about https://imageshack.us


I'm surprised how enchanted many of you are by this actor. Of course she looks attractive, but her whole expression and attitude somehow repels me at the first glance...


----------



## Étienne (Sep 3, 2005)

Albert said:


> They are all normal, hedonistic middle class and did not seem to have ANY remorse or second thoughts about that. It's essentially like going to the dentist.


The mainstream position in Europe seems to be that there is no moral problem in abortion. Having no remorse makes you part of that majority of opinion.

Nice thread-hijack, by the way. If there is something the Interchange desperately needs, it is more pointless controversial debates.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Word on the street is that she's been asking about me. If any of you have occasion to chat her up tell her I'm still considering it. Thank you.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Fogey said:


> PS, Fenway - why be the sidekick to an angry and insecure misanthrope? Think for yourself, so we can judge your comments on their own merits. Or lack thereof!


Why would I not be thinking for myself?

In your rather small mind, why can't it be that two highly intelligent, individualistic people have just come to the same conclusion

The fact that you're a jackass.

We're not the only ones believing that.

I'm done here. Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> Chaps, I thought this thread was about


Ah yes, back on subject. Thank you so much.


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

Artisan Fan said:


> Ah yes, back on subject. Thank you so much.


This tread was getting so mixed up it was starting to sound like a political circle jerk.

The only movie star I've ever been around at all is Julia Roberts.
It's amazing how different the reality is from the glam shots.

Underneath it all, SC looks like alot of the girls I knew growing up whose father's had dairy farms.

Maybe some of you guys should move to farm country.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

m kielty said:


> This tread was getting so mixed up it was starting to sound like a political circle jerk.


The last thing I can see breaking out amongst abortion opponents is a circle jerk. Sure you got the right concept there?


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Yeah, really. Waste not, want not...



Wayfarer said:


> The last thing I can see breaking out amongst abortion opponents is a circle jerk. Sure you got the right concept there?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

BertieW said:


> Yeah, really. Waste not, want not...


Oh that was bad.....really, really bad.


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> The last thing I can see breaking out amongst abortion opponents is a circle jerk. Sure you got the right concept there?


I see your point.
Please put it away.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

fenway said:


> Why would I not be thinking for myself?
> 
> In your rather small mind, why can't it be that two highly intelligent, individualistic people have just come to the same conclusion
> 
> ...


Erudite comments such as these make me sceptial that you're highly intelligent and individualistic! Ha!

Keep up the Archie Bunker impersonation.


----------



## GentleCheetah (Oct 17, 2005)

Jimmy G said:


> " That's what the fuss is about? I'll pass gents "
> 
> Can't hear ya https://imageshack.us.
> 
> https://imageshack.us


This is the best picture of SJ I've seen so far. She seems to carry some African blood. Or am I just hallucinating?


----------



## GentleCheetah (Oct 17, 2005)

Fogey said:


> *Erudite comments* such as these make me sceptical that you're highly intelligent and individualistic! Ha!
> 
> [...]


Bold face is mine. I love that phrase, having personally encountered many such situations wherein some so and so started talking in highly schooled and bookish terms that were quite off the mark.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

We all do.


----------

